# Zoo Tycoon 2 Ultimate Collection Installation Problem



## chibiotakurae (Jul 3, 2011)

I recently bought a brand new zoo tycoon 2 ultimate collection.

I tried to install the game on my computer I get this error message.

*Error 1606. Could not access network location. %APPDATA%\. *

I have gone to microsoft support center to fix the problem but I doesn't seem to work.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thank You.


----------



## radnus (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello chibiotakurae,welcome to TSF, Iam not sure whether you have checked this or not, try this Error 1606: Could not access network location - Microsoft Answers
hope this would help you...


----------

